# Ist der PC sein Geld wert?



## Jakes (27. Mai 2013)

HP ENVY h8-1451eg Desktop-PC (C5W14EA) Spezifikationen - HP Privatanwender Produkte

Das ist der PC an dem ich interessiert bin, der kostet 999 €. Ich frag mich jetzt nur ob der sein Geld wert ist, oder dort einfach nur überteuert angeboten wird?

Laufen auf dem PC überhaupt Spiele wie Blade & Soul oder Battlefield 4 mit den höchsten Einstellungen auch ruckelfrei? Oder kann mir jemand bei dell einen wirklich leistungsstarken PC bis zu 1000 € zusammenstellen?

Ich kenn mich damit nich so aus ^^.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (27. Mai 2013)

Jakes schrieb:


> HP ENVY h8-1451eg Desktop-PC (C5W14EA) Spezifikationen - HP Privatanwender Produkte
> 
> Das ist der PC an dem ich interessiert bin, der kostet 999 €. Ich frag mich jetzt nur ob der sein Geld wert ist, oder dort einfach nur überteuert angeboten wird?
> 
> ...


 Schwache Graka... Zwei optische Laufwerke, wobei man sich eines sparen kann, dann jede Menge HP-Software, wovon man wohl kaum was braucht... Ich wprde sagen: Zu teuer. Selbst zusammengestellt bekommst du ein sinnvolleres und vor allem günstigeres System.


----------



## Enisra (27. Mai 2013)

um es mal so zusagen:
Einen so teuren PC mit einer Billiggrafikkarte auszustatten grenzt schon an Betrug, da man nur eine rein macht um da hinschreiben zu können, es wäre eine drin, aber deren Leistung grade mal so vor der Grafikeinheit der CPU liegt

'Von daher Finger weg
Hier gibt´s aber schon jede menge Threads mit Rechnerbeispielen


----------



## Herbboy (27. Mai 2013)

Ein PC für 600€ (ohne windows) wäre selber zusammengestellt schon viel schneller, was Spiele angeht  


Muss es denn dell oder so sein?


----------



## Jakes (27. Mai 2013)

Nein, muss nicht unbedingt dell sein ^^. Da ich allerdings den PC nicht selber zusammen bauen will, muss der Händler aber auch den Service anbieten, mir den PC zusammenzubauen. Ich zahl da fürs zusammenbauen gern 25€ drauf.


----------



## RichardLancelot (27. Mai 2013)

Ist ja finster...ich hab gerade mal bei Dell, Acer, Ultraforce und Asus nach 'Fertig-Gaming-PCs' geschaut. Die verbauen ja bis 900€ ALLE solche seichten Karten wie GTX650 oder HD7770 
Da hilft wahrscheinlich wirklich nur: Sich mit der Community zu Komponenten beraten und dann vom Shop zusammensetzen lassen. Alternate oder Hardwareversand bieten den Service ja. Für 1000 Eier kann man in jedem Fall n' deftiges System schmieden.


----------



## Herbboy (27. Mai 2013)

Jakes schrieb:


> Nein, muss nicht unbedingt dell sein ^^. Da ich allerdings den PC nicht selber zusammen bauen will, muss der Händler aber auch den Service anbieten, mir den PC zusammenzubauen. Ich zahl da fürs zusammenbauen gern 25€ drauf.


 
Ich selber hab oft bei hardwareversand.de gekauft und bin immer zufrieden gewesen - ich hab da zwar noch keinen PC gekauft, sondern immer nur Einzelteile, weil ich selber gern zusammenbaue, aber ich poste hier sehr oft als Beispiel eine Zusammenstellung eben von diesem Shop, und bisher scheinen alle auch zufrieden zu sein, hat sich jedenfalls noch keiner beschwert. Bei nem Preisvergleich wie Geizhals.at/de hat der auch viele tausende Wertungen und im Schnitt eine sehr gute Note - dass mal der ein oder andere PC beschädigt ankommt oder die Kabel nicht astrein verlegt sind, kann natürlich vorkommen, aber bei nem Fehler hat man natürlich auch Anspruch auf Ersatz.

Wenn Du dort bestellen willst: es gibt da den "PC-Konfigurator", da kannst Du dann alle Einzelteile auswählen, 20€ kostet der Zusammenbau, der wird beim Gesamtpreis auch mit eingerechnet. Ich könnte Dir nen Beispiel-PC zusammenstellen, wobei die einzelnen Bauteile dann nicht zwangsweise das sind, was man nehmen MUSS, zB beim Hersteller von Grafikkarte, RAM, Mainboard kann man auch variieren, beim Gehäuse ein anderes nehmen, was DIR gefällt, beim Netzteil auch ein anderes ähnlich teures usw. 

Du müsstest nur sagen, ob es mit Windows sein soll und ob Du gern die 1000€ ausreizen willst oder eher auch nur 800€, wenn du durch 100-200€ mehr nicht wirklich große Vorteile hast.


----------



## Jakes (27. Mai 2013)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Ich selber hab oft bei hardwareversand.de gekauft und bin immer zufrieden gewesen - ich hab da zwar noch keinen PC gekauft, sondern immer nur Einzelteile, weil ich selber gern zusammenbaue, aber ich poste hier sehr oft als Beispiel eine Zusammenstellung eben von diesem Shop, und bisher scheinen alle auch zufrieden zu sein, hat sich jedenfalls noch keiner beschwert. Bei nem Preisvergleich wie Geizhals.at/de hat der auch viele tausende Wertungen und im Schnitt eine sehr gute Note - dass mal der ein oder andere PC beschädigt ankommt oder die Kabel nicht astrein verlegt sind, kann natürlich vorkommen, aber bei nem Fehler hat man natürlich auch Anspruch auf Ersatz.
> 
> Wenn Du dort bestellen willst: es gibt da den "PC-Konfigurator", da kannst Du dann alle Einzelteile auswählen, 20€ kostet der Zusammenbau, der wird beim Gesamtpreis auch mit eingerechnet. Ich könnte Dir nen Beispiel-PC zusammenstellen, wobei die einzelnen Bauteile dann nicht zwangsweise das sind, was man nehmen MUSS, zB beim Hersteller von Grafikkarte, RAM, Mainboard kann man auch variieren, beim Gehäuse ein anderes nehmen, was DIR gefällt, beim Netzteil auch ein anderes ähnlich teures usw.
> 
> Du müsstest nur sagen, ob es mit Windows sein soll und ob Du gern die 1000€ ausreizen willst oder eher auch nur 800€, wenn du durch 100-200€ mehr nicht wirklich große Vorteile hast.


 

Der PC darf schon bis zu 1000 € teuer sein. Betriebssystem brauchst keines für mich wählen, da ich noch eine Windows seven Lizenz besitze.

Dann danke ich dir mal im Voraus fürs zusammenstellen.


----------



## Herbboy (27. Mai 2013)

Also, hier der Konfigurator:

hardwareversand.de - Konfigurieren Sie Ihren Wunsch-PC


und mein Vorschlag siehe Bild. Das sind 900€. Mehr ausgeben mach eigentlich keinen Sinn, denn teurere CPUs sind in Games auch nicht merkbar schneller, ne teurere Grafikkarte bietet für den Aufpreis zu wenig Mehrleistung, da würd ich eher irgendwann früher ne neue Karte holen als jetzt direkt eine viel teurere. Ich hab eh schon direkt 2TB Festplatte und ein passables Gehäuse und "edles" Netzteil genommen und komme trotzdem nicht auf 1000€.

Was man noch ändern könnte: CPU und Board sind zum Übertakten geeignet bzw. sogar gedacht - dazu würde man aber als CPU-Kühler dann eher einen für 35-40€ nehmen, den kann der Shop aber für den Transport nicht schon vorverbauen... falls Du gar nicht übertakten willst, könntest Du wiederum als CPU einen Intel i5-3470 oder 3570 ohne "k" nehmen, die sind auch nicht langsamer, aber eben nicht übertaktbar.

Und wenn Du für Komfort gern mehr ausgeben willst, könntest Du eine SSD nehmen, zB eine Samsung SSD 840 mit 120-128GB. Das reicht locker für Windows und alle "normalen" Programme und noch einiges an eigenen Dateien und/oder auch noch 1-2 Games. Eine SSD ist aus Sicht des PCs wie eine Festplatte, ist aber viel viel schneller. Die beschleunigt den Windwos-Alltag daher gefühlt, weil die vor allem "Kleinkram" sehr schnell lädt, man wartet nicht mehr auf das Öffnen von Menüs, Ordner usw. und auch so was wie der InternetBrowser lädt so schnell, als sei der schon mal offen gewesen und würde nur wieder in der Vordergrund geholt werden. MIt so ner SSD kommst Du dann auf 1000€.

Ist aber halt reiner "Luxus", der PC rechnet dadurch nicht schneller, und "nötig" für Spiele isses auch nicht.

Das Gehäuse ist natürlich Geschmackssache, das ist halt ein gutes für um die 50€, was auch vorne USB3.0-Anschlüsse hat. So ab 30€ sind Gehäuse aber schon passabel, um die 50-60€ gibt es viele zur Wahl, viel mehr auszugeben macht aber an sich keinen Sinn.


----------



## RichardLancelot (28. Mai 2013)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Was man noch ändern könnte: CPU und Board sind zum Übertakten geeignet bzw. sogar gedacht - dazu würde man aber als CPU-Kühler dann eher einen für 35-40€ nehmen, den kann der Shop aber für den Transport nicht schon vorverbauen... falls Du gar nicht übertakten willst, könntest Du wiederum als CPU einen Intel i5-3470 oder 3570 ohne "k" nehmen, die sind auch nicht langsamer, aber eben nicht übertaktbar.
> 
> Und wenn Du für Komfort gern mehr ausgeben willst, könntest Du eine SSD nehmen, zB eine Samsung SSD 840 mit 120-128GB. Das reicht locker für Windows und alle "normalen" Programme und noch einiges an eigenen Dateien und/oder auch noch 1-2 Games.


 Ich denke auch dass es Sinn macht bei CPU und Board 1-2€ zu sparen und dafür eine SSD zu verbasteln. Die Samsung SSD 840 mit 120GB kostet ja 'nur' 80€, von denen man bei Board und CPU knapp 60 sparen könnte. Wäre also eine Mehrausgabe von 20€ und der Geschwindigkeitsunterschied ist merklich höher als der von den 0,2Ghz im Vergleich zum 3570(k).


----------



## Jakes (28. Mai 2013)

Übertakten bin ich kein Freund von, werde also dann den  Intel Core i5-3570 ohne K nehmen. Und so eine schnieke ssd festplatte nehm ich noch mit ^^.

Wie ist denn das mit der Grafikkarte? Sollte das nicht lieber eine von Nvidia sein? Denn ich hab mal gehört das intel und nvidia besser zusammenpassen sollen. Und ATI Grafikkarten besser mit AMD Prozessoren sind?

Kannst du mir noch eine vergleichsweise ebenbürtige Nvidia Grafikkarte raussuchen? Oder ist das egal ob ich nun eine Nvidia oder ATI Grafikkarte nehme? Weil ich ja n Intel Prozessor haben will.


----------



## RichardLancelot (28. Mai 2013)

Jakes schrieb:


> Kannst du mir noch eine vergleichsweise ebenbürtige Nvidia Grafikkarte raussuchen? Oder ist das egal ob ich nun eine Nvidia oder ATI Grafikkarte nehme? Weil ich ja n Intel Prozessor haben will.


 Also den Quatsch von wegen 'Intel arbeitet besser mit Nvidia' kannst du vergessen, da ist nichts dran. Ne AMD-Karte empfiehlt sich einfach im Preissegment von 200-300€, da hier das beste P/L-Verhältnis geboten wird. Die AMD-Grakas haben bei gleichem Preis immer etwas mehr Bumms und dazu gibt's derzeit ein echt leckeres Spielepaket zu den größeren Modellen.


----------



## Herbboy (28. Mai 2013)

Jakes schrieb:


> Übertakten bin ich kein Freund von, werde also dann den Intel Core i5-3570 ohne K nehmen. Und so eine schnieke ssd festplatte nehm ich noch mit ^^


 in dem Fall kannst Du auch ein etwas günstigeres Mainboard nehmen. zB das ASRock ZH77 Pro3 oder von Gigabyte das GA-H77-DS3H oder GA-H77-D3H oder das MSI ZH77A-G43





> Wie ist denn das mit der Grafikkarte? Sollte das nicht lieber eine von Nvidia sein? Denn ich hab mal gehört das intel und nvidia besser zusammenpassen sollen. Und ATI Grafikkarten besser mit AMD Prozessoren sind?


 Das ist völliger Unsinn, das stammt vermutlich von Leuten, die mal ein Problem hatten, als die AMD mit Nvidia "mischten" oder umgekehrt und dann diese Theorie als Ursache vermuteten, weil es mit ner neuen Karte des anderen Herstellers danach dann keine Probleme gab. Ganz ganz ganz früher gab es VIELLEICHT mal Probleme, wenn ein Mainboard einen Nvidia-Chipsatz und eine onboard-Grafik hatte und man eine AMD-Grafikkarte benutzte, weil dann vlt die Treiber fürs Mainboard mangels Erfahrung nicht ganz astrein waren und in Sachen Grafik Nvidia dazwischenfunkte. Aber das ist schon lange passé.

In Wahrheit spielt es keinerlei Rolle, im Gegenteil: etliche AMD-Mainboards beherrschen auch SLI, also den Betrieb von zwei Nvidia-Karten gleichzeitig (steigert die Leistung), und von zur Zeit 113 Intel-Boards, die SLI können, können 110 auch Crossfire, also fast alle. Es gibt sogar MEHR Intel-Boards, die Crossfire können, als welche, die SLI können  Das würde man ja nicht anbieten, wenn es nicht oder nur schlecht funktioniert  




> Kannst du mir noch eine vergleichsweise ebenbürtige Nvidia Grafikkarte raussuchen? Oder ist das egal ob ich nun eine Nvidia oder ATI Grafikkarte nehme? Weil ich ja n Intel Prozessor haben will.


 Eine Nvidia GTX 660 Ti wäre schwächer als die AMD 7950, kostet aber fast gleichviel. Eine Nvidia GTX 670 wäre etwas stärker, kostet aber auch direkt 330-340€. Daher ist in Preis-Leistung die 7950 halt echt sehr gut. Eine Nvidia wäre dann "nötig", wenn Du dich trotz der Fakten mit Nvidia besser fühlst oder SEHR sehr viel Wert auf "PhysX" legst, das sind Physikzusatzeffekte in manchen Games, die nur mit Nvidia gehen. Falls Du ne Nvidia willst, dann sag bescheid, ob eher die 660 Ti oder doch die teure 670, dann könnte man mal schauen, welche Modelle es genau bei dem Shop gibt.

Wegen des Spielepaketes bei AMD: da bin ich nicht sicher, ob es noch Codes bei hardwareversand gibt, aber es schadet ja nix. Da musst du nur nach Erhalt der Ware an den Support von hardwareversand mailen, dass Du gerne einen code für die NeverSettle-Aktion haben möchtest, da Du eine AMD 7950 gekauft hast (natürlich Kundennummer, Bestell/Rechnungsnummer nennen).  Bei der ganz aktuellen Seite von AMD http://sites.amd.com/de/promo/never-settle/Pages/nsreloaded.aspx  steht hardwareversand nicht mehr bei, aber das war schon mal so, das dort nicht ALLE teilnehmenden Shops standen


----------



## Jakes (28. Mai 2013)

Herbboy schrieb:


> in dem Fall kannst Du auch ein etwas günstigeres Mainboard nehmen. zB das ASRock ZH77 Pro3 oder von Gigabyte das GA-H77-DS3H oder GA-H77-D3H oder das MSI ZH77A-G43



Gut, dann nehm ich das ASRock ZH77 Pro3



Herbboy schrieb:


> Eine Nvidia wäre dann "nötig", wenn Du dich trotz der Fakten mit Nvidia besser fühlst oder SEHR sehr viel Wert auf "PhysX" legst, das sind Physikzusatzeffekte in manchen Games, die nur mit Nvidia gehen. Falls Du ne Nvidia willst, dann sag bescheid, ob eher die 660 Ti oder doch die teure 670, dann könnte man mal schauen, welche Modelle es genau bei dem Shop gibt.



Braucht Battlefield 4 und oder Blade & Soul denn viel physX? Also  Battlefield 4 möcht ich schon ganz klar ohne nervige Ruckler spielen können ^^. Das wäre ein feiner Zug von dir, wenn du für mich noch bei dem Hardwarversand noch nach einer Nvidia GTX 670 gucken könntest.

Und danke für eure tollen Ratschläge.


----------



## Herbboy (28. Mai 2013)

Jakes schrieb:


> Braucht Battlefield 4 und oder Blade & Soul denn viel physX? Also Battlefield 4 möcht ich schon ganz klar ohne nervige Ruckler spielen können ^^. Das wäre ein feiner Zug von dir, wenn du für mich noch bei dem Hardwarversand noch nach einer Nvidia GTX 670 gucken könntest.


 Das ist anders, als Du denkst: PhysX ist nur ein ZUSATZfeature - d.h. WENN ein Spiel PhysX hat, dann siehst Du diese Effekte nur mit ner Nvidia-Karte. Mit ner AMD sieht man die Effekte dann einfach gar nicht und belastet die AMD-Karte auch gar nicht. Im Gegenteil: an sich frisst PhysX sogar im Zweifel etwas der Leistung einer Nvidia-Karte, d.h. wenn Du ne Nvidia-Karte hast und PhysX absichtlich abschaltest in einem Spiel, dann läuft es sogar etwas schneller als mit aktiviertem PhysX - dafür sieht die Grafik in manchen Details halt etwas "unspektakulärer aus" - PhysX macht solche Dinge wie zB noch realistischeres Zersplittern von Glas oder realistischeres Falten-Werfen bei Stoffen im Wind usw. - das heißt aber nicht, dass mit ner AMD-Karte dann GAR nix splittert oder so 

PhysX haben aber nur relativ gesehen wenige Games physx | GeForce das sind zwar inzwischen einige, aber pro Jahr sind es echt wenig. zB Battlefield 3 hat es NICHT, und Battlefield 4 wird es vermutlich auch nicht haben, zumal die Entwickler als offiziellen Partner wohl AMD nehmen, die ja gar kein PhysX anbieten. 

Zu Blade&Soul hab ich Hinweise gefunden, dass es auch PhysX hat - das kann man wohl an den Bewegungen der Kleidung sehen, aber auch nur, wenn man es 1:1 vergleicht. Es ist eben nicht so, dass die Kleidung ohne PhysX regungslos runterhängt 



Ansonsten hier mal ein paar GTX 670: http://www.hardwareversand.de/2048+MB/69505/ZOTAC+GeForce+GTX+670%2C+2GB+DDR5.article oder http://www.hardwareversand.de/2048+...+2GB+GDDR5,+2x+DVI,+HDMI,+DisplayPort.article oder http://www.hardwareversand.de/2048+MB/59077/EVGA+GeForce+GTX+670,+2048MB+DDR5,+PCI-Express.article oder http://www.hardwareversand.de/2048+...2GD5+OC,+GeForce+GTX+670,+2048MB+DDR5.article oder http://www.hardwareversand.de/2048+...+2GB+GDDR5,+2x+DVI,+HDMI,+DisplayPort.article (die beiden letzten sind auch schon ab Werk etwas übertaktet) 

Die sollen auch relativ leise sein, wobei ich nicht weiß, wie das im Vergleich zu ner 7950 ist - die Gigabyte 7950 ist zB echt sehr leise.


----------



## Jakes (29. Mai 2013)

Neue Prozessoren von Intel und AMD wirds dieses Jahr keine mehr geben oder?


----------



## Enisra (29. Mai 2013)

Jakes schrieb:


> Neue Prozessoren von Intel und AMD wirds dieses Jahr keine mehr geben oder?


 
äh, Relativ denn Intel schickt grade die neuesten Haswell-CPUs raus


----------



## Herbboy (29. Mai 2013)

Jo, es kommen zeitnah neue Intel-CPUs - ABER die aktuellen sind schon sehr stark, ich wüsste nicht, was die neuen bringen sollen und was sich dann auch lohnt. Es ist ja auch nicht nur so wie bei der Einführung der Intel i5/i7 der 3000er-Serie "IvyBridge", dass es ein CPU-"Update" für den gleichen Sockel, also Sockel1155 ist (vorher SandyBrigde mit Intel i5/i7 2000er) , sondern es wird ein komplett neuer Sockel mit neuen Mainboards usw. 

Es kann sein, dass die neuen nochmal stärker sind, aber vlt kosten die dann auch entsprechend mehr, und die Boards kosten dann sowieso mehr, wenn sie grad neu sind...

Das einzige, weswegen man noch warten könnte, wäre wegen der Preise - je nach dem, was die neuen CPUs kosten und leisten, gibt es vlt bei den aktuellen dann günstigere Preise.


----------



## Jakes (30. Mai 2013)

hallo nochmal,

wenn ich das mainboard ASRock ZH77 Pro3 nehme, kann man da problemlos den prozessor Intel Core i7-3770 Box, LGA1155 draufbauen lassen, oder ist da das mainboard dann zu schwach für?

Da ich das mit dem übertakten ja in den Rauch schreiben kann, weil der hardwareverand ja nicht die stärkeren Prozessorlüfter einbauen will wegen dem Versand und so, also da frage ich mich ob ich mir nicht gleich den Intel Core i7-3770 Box, LGA1155 kaufen sollte?

Das wäre so frustrierend, wenn Spiele dann beim intel core i5 ein Jahr früher in der framerate/fps einbrechen würden, obwohl die Spiele eventuell dann noch auf einem Intel core i 7 mit 40 fps fröhlich weiterlaufen würden ^^.


----------



## RichardLancelot (30. Mai 2013)

Jakes schrieb:


> Das wäre so frustrierend, wenn Spiele dann beim intel core i5 ein Jahr früher in der framerate/fps einbrechen würden, obwohl die Spiele eventuell dann noch auf einem Intel core i 7 mit 40 fps fröhlich weiterlaufen würden ^^.


 Es würde mich schon schwer überraschen wenn das eintreten sollte. Die Taktraten, Architektur und der Großteil der Features sind bei beiden CPUs identisch. Lediglich der L3-Cache des i7 ist 2MB größer und die i7 bearbeiten 8 Threads statt 4. Wer daraus allerdings doppelte Leistung schlussfolgert, ist auf dem Holzweg. Meine Meinung ist, dass du mit dem Fokus auf Games und Office keinen Unterschied zwischen einem i5-3570 und einem i7-3770 bemerken wirst.


----------



## Enisra (30. Mai 2013)

ja, man sollte bedenken das die Spiele auch eine Multikern-CPU gut unterstützen müssen und sind mehr Kerne eher so was wie Doppelte Temperatur = halbierte Backzeit, auf dem Papier vielleicht richtig, aber nicht in der Praxis
Und so, nja, die Rechenleistung ist zwar schon höher, nur merkt man davon beim Spielen nicht wirklich groß etwas, der Unterschied ist so im 3 Frame Bereich, das kann man zwar messen aber wer das sehen will, der ist vorher mit ner Fliege in ne Teleportkammer gestiegen

Außerdem, Mainboards sind nie zu schwach und wenn dann ist das schon nen echtes Pleitenprodukt


----------



## Herbboy (30. Mai 2013)

Jakes schrieb:


> Das wäre so frustrierend, wenn Spiele dann beim intel core i5 ein Jahr früher in der framerate/fps einbrechen würden, obwohl die Spiele eventuell dann noch auf einem Intel core i 7 mit 40 fps fröhlich weiterlaufen würden ^^.


Das glaub ich auf keinen Fall, das würde ja auch für zig-Millionen Gamer heißen, dass sie die neueren Spiele nicht mehr spielen können, außer sie kaufen ne neu CPU oder gar Board+CPU+RAM... das kann sich kein Spielehersteller leisten, dass seine Spiele nur mit solchen CPUs laufen

Es ist DENKBAR, dass durch die "virtuellen" 8 Kerne, die der i7 hat, manche kommende Games, die auf so was abgestimmt sind, BESSER laufen also bei den CPU mit 4 Kernen, aber auf keinen Fall wird es mit nem i5 schon in nem Jahr Probleme geben. Derzeit ist ein i7 kaum nennenswert schneller in Games als ein i5. Wir kommen jetzt so LANGSAM in die Zeit, in der ein AMD X4 955 oder 965 bei manchen Spielen etwas schwächelt, und die CPU ist ca 4 Jahre auf dem Markt und war bis vor 2-3 Jahren noch einer der besten Quadcores - die i5 3400/3500er sind derzeit die besten Quadcores, die werden sicher nicht schon bald zu schwach.

Und selbst wenn doch: wenn Du nen i5 verkaufst und dann einen i7 neu, dann gibst Du vermutlich in der Summe nicht viel mehr aus, als wenn Du schon jetzt direkt 100€ mehr investierst.

Wenn der Aufpreis für Dich okay ist, kannst Du ruhig nen i7 nehmen - aber auf keinen Fall würd ich dann deswegen woanders sparen.



Nebenbei noch wegen des Übertaktens: selbst ein Kühler um die 20€, den der Shop auch vorverbaut, reicht durchaus für einiges aus. Und es gibt auch genug gute Übertakter-Kühler, die wirklich nicht schwer zu montieren sind. Zudem haben alle ordentlichen Gehäuse inzwischen eine Aussparung in der Mainboard-Halterungsplatte, so dass es auch kein Problem ist, einen Kühler nachträglich einzubauen, bei man "unter" das Board ranmuss - zB das Gehäuse, was ich oben vorschlug, hat das auch, siehe Bild: http://www.sharkoon.com/sites/default/files/products/pc_cases/REX3_VALUE_black_03.jpg das rechteckige "Fenster" links oben, da kommst Du dann von der rechten Gehäuseseite (rechts bei Sicht "von vorne" ) auch ohne Ausbau des Board locker an den Sockel von hinten ran.


----------



## Jakes (30. Mai 2013)

Gut, dann werde ich wohl den PC genau so wie in den Anhängen zu sehen ist zusammenbauen lassen. Ist das so in Ordnung, oder sollte ich besser noch was abändern?


----------



## Herbboy (30. Mai 2013)

Sieht einwandfrei aus, aber willst Du wirklich ein BluRay-Laufwerk? Laufwerk + wirklich zuverlässig funktionierende Software sind auch nicht billiger als ein richtiger BD-Player kostet


----------



## Enisra (30. Mai 2013)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Sieht einwandfrei aus, aber willst Du wirklich ein BluRay-Laufwerk? Laufwerk + wirklich zuverlässig funktionierende Software sind auch nicht billiger als ein richtiger BD-Player kostet


 
Nicht zu vergessen, wenn man jetzt nur am Monitor Filme schauen wollte: HDMI und DVI sind auch untereinander kompatibel


----------



## RichardLancelot (30. Mai 2013)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Sieht einwandfrei aus, aber willst Du wirklich ein BluRay-Laufwerk? Laufwerk + wirklich zuverlässig funktionierende Software sind auch nicht billiger als ein richtiger BD-Player kostet


 Ich finde das ist zukunftssicher gedacht. Perspektivisch wird's PC-Spiele auch bald auf BDs geben, weil die DualLayer-DVDs nicht mehr reichen. Ob man natürlich High-Live ein BD-Laufwerk kauft oder das sofort mit dem neuen PC tut muss jeder für sich entscheiden.


----------



## Enisra (30. Mai 2013)

RichardLancelot schrieb:


> Ich finde das ist zukunftssicher gedacht. Perspektivisch wird's PC-Spiele auch bald auf BDs geben, weil die DualLayer-DVDs nicht mehr reichen. Ob man natürlich High-Live ein BD-Laufwerk kauft oder das sofort mit dem neuen PC tut muss jeder für sich entscheiden.


 
naja, nicht wirklich
Das kamen ja auch noch Ewigkeiten lang Spiele mit 4 CDs auf den Markt und das war erst so 2007/08 so als es nur noch DVDs gab und wenn man bedenkt das es auch schon Ewigkeiten davor DVD Laufwerke gab


----------



## RichardLancelot (30. Mai 2013)

Enisra schrieb:


> naja, nicht wirklich
> Das kamen ja auch noch Ewigkeiten lang Spiele mit 4 CDs auf den Markt und das war erst so 2007/08 so als es nur noch DVDs gab und wenn man bedenkt das es auch schon Ewigkeiten davor DVD Laufwerke gab


 Da kannst du Recht haben...oder auch nicht  Ich pers. kaufe mir auch erst n' BD-LW wenn die Zeit ran ist und ich es benötige.


----------



## Jakes (30. Mai 2013)

Puh... Wollte mir das BD-LW eben aus dem Zukunftsaspekt heraus kaufen, um später für Spiele in BD-Format gerüstet zu sein. Aber ihr habt da schon recht, wer weiß wann so ein Laufwerk mal echt notwendig ist, und dann kann man immer noch günstig umrüsten. Die Preise purzeln bestimmt in der Zukunft, wobei die 60€ für das BD-LW schon total günstig sind. Ich bleib jetzt doch bei dem DVD Laufwerk (LG GH24NS). 

Wow ich hätte ja vor Tagen nie gedacht, dass man sich einen so leistungsstarken PC zusammenbauen kann und summasummarum noch unter 900€ ist 

Vielen Dank für eure Ratschläge


----------



## Enisra (30. Mai 2013)

nja, im Moment ist BluRay beim PC halt nur dann Sinnvoll wenn man irgendwas mit Video macht oder sonst irgendwie richtig Große Daten hat oder einen HTPC will, ansonsten macht es halt eher Sinn darauf zu warten bis es ein Spiel mal gibt das mal auf BR kommt und dann eines nachzurüsten, ist ja kein Problem, Anschlüsse sind genug da und Platz auch


----------



## Lunica (30. Mai 2013)

Enisra schrieb:


> um es mal so zusagen:
> Einen so teuren PC mit einer Billiggrafikkarte auszustatten grenzt schon an Betrug, da man nur eine rein macht um da hinschreiben zu können, es wäre eine drin, aber deren Leistung grade mal so vor der Grafikeinheit der CPU liegt
> 
> 'Von daher Finger weg
> Hier gibt´s aber schon jede menge Threads mit Rechnerbeispielen



Es gibt auch Leute die nicht spielen und eine schnelle CPU benötigen.
HP vermarktet den PC ja nicht als Gaming PC.
999€ sind aber trotzdem zu viel. Zu mindestens was die Hardware betrifft.
Für das Geld kann man sich schon einen Dual Sockel bauen mit 2 - CPUs (16 Threads).

PC Spiele auf BR wird es vermutlich nie geben.
Die Presskosten für BR sind teurer und lohnen nicht für Datenträger.
Außerdem wird immer mehr  über Steam verkauft.


----------



## Herbboy (30. Mai 2013)

Jakes schrieb:


> Puh... Wollte mir das BD-LW eben aus dem Zukunftsaspekt heraus kaufen, um später für Spiele in BD-Format gerüstet zu sein. Aber ihr habt da schon recht, wer weiß wann so ein Laufwerk mal echt notwendig ist, und dann kann man immer noch günstig umrüsten. Die Preise purzeln bestimmt in der Zukunft


 eben, denn BIS mal Spiele auf BD kommen dauert es sicher noch. Die weitaus überwiegende Mehrzahl an Games hat immer noch maximal 2 DVDs, und auch 3 sind für die User nicht "schlimm" - aber wenn nun ein Game nur als BD rauskäme, würde sich der Publisher eine Riesenmenge an Käufern vergraulen...  und wenn es doch mal nötig sein wird, sinken die Preise für BD-Laufwerke noch weiter.

Es kann auch sein, dass es niemals so weit kommen wird, dass Spiele mal auf BD rauskommen, wenn nämlich der Download der Spiele vlt in 4-5 Jahren sowieso dermaßen selbstverständlich ist, dass es gar keine Datenträger mehr gibt und man im Laden nur noch Hüllen mit Codes kaufen kann. Für zB AddOns ist das ja eh schon gang und gäbe.


----------



## Enisra (30. Mai 2013)

Lunica schrieb:


> Es gibt auch Leute die nicht spielen und eine schnelle CPU benötigen.
> HP vermarktet den PC ja nicht als Gaming PC.
> 999€ sind aber trotzdem zu viel. Zu mindestens was die Hardware betrifft.
> Für das Geld kann man sich schon einen Dual Sockel bauen mit 2 - CPUs.


 
ähm, nein, es ist Betrug deswegen weil die CPU einen Grafikeinheit hat -> keine Grafikkarte mehr braucht, die ist zwar immer noch Leistungsfähiger als die Grafikeinheit der CPU, aber wenn man eh nur Videos damit betreiben will
Es wird einem etwas vorgegaukelt, das angeblich ein Feature ist, aber dabei doch nur so Sinnlos ist wie Sportsitze und Ralleystreifen beim Golf 1,2l Diesel, es sieht gut aus, aber schneller wird der auch nicht dadurch


----------



## Herbboy (30. Mai 2013)

Enisra schrieb:


> ähm, nein, es ist Betrug deswegen weil die CPU einen Grafikeinheit hat -> keine Grafikkarte mehr braucht, die ist zwar immer noch Leistungsfähiger als die Grafikeinheit der CPU, aber wenn man eh nur Videos damit betreiben will
> Es wird einem etwas vorgegaukelt, das angeblich ein Feature ist, aber dabei doch nur so Sinnlos ist wie Sportsitze und Ralleystreifen beim Golf 1,2l Diesel, es sieht gut aus, aber schneller wird der auch nicht dadurch



"Betrug" ist da aber viel zu hochgegriffen. Es gibt nämlich am Ende dann doch Leute, die gewisse alte oder Low-Low-Budget Games betreiben und dann froh sind, dass da nicht nur die CPU-Grafik zur Verfügung steht. Zudem macht SO eine Grafikkarte den PC sicher auch nicht so viel teurer, als dass der PC OHNE die Karte viel billiger wäre...  und dass der PC natürlich rein für die Leistung sowieso teuer ist, ist klar - aber HP nimmt halt auch noch nen Aufschlag für den Namen und den Support mit zB Abholservice.

Betrug wäre es, wenn der PC als "Gaming-PC" vermarktet würde, oder wenn man dazuschreibt, dass er auch für die neuesten 3D-Games super geeignet sei oder so.


----------



## Lunica (30. Mai 2013)

Enisra schrieb:


> ähm, nein, es ist Betrug deswegen weil die CPU einen Grafikeinheit hat -> keine Grafikkarte mehr braucht, die ist zwar immer noch Leistungsfähiger als die Grafikeinheit der CPU, aber wenn man eh nur Videos damit betreiben will
> Es wird einem etwas vorgegaukelt, das angeblich ein Feature ist, aber dabei doch nur so Sinnlos ist wie Sportsitze und Ralleystreifen beim Golf 1,2l Diesel, es sieht gut aus, aber schneller wird der auch nicht dadurch


 
Die GT640 kostet 60€
HP bekommt die vermutlich für 30€

Sinnlos ist die Karte nicht.
1A OpenGL Unterstützung in allen Desktop Anwendungen. Mehrere Monitore anschließbar. Das ein oder andere Spiel wird laufen.
Aber für 999€ finde ich eher die gesamte Kiste zu teuer. 
Egal ob Gaming, Server, Office. Das Ding ist einfach nur ein i7 mit bisschen Hardware drumherum.
Quasi spricht der PC keine Zielgruppe an.

Das ist bei Apple aber nicht viel anders. 
Die Hardware wird dort auch sehr teuer verkauft.


----------



## Enisra (30. Mai 2013)

Herbboy schrieb:


> "Betrug" ist da aber viel zu hochgegriffen. Es gibt nämlich am Ende dann doch Leute, die gewisse alte oder Low-Low-Budget Games betreiben und dann froh sind, dass da nicht nur die CPU-Grafik zur Verfügung steht. Zudem macht SO eine Grafikkarte den PC sicher auch nicht so viel teurer, als dass der PC OHNE die Karte viel billiger wäre...  und dass der PC natürlich rein für die Leistung sowieso teuer ist, ist klar - aber HP nimmt halt auch noch nen Aufschlag für den Namen und den Support mit zB Abholservice.
> 
> Betrug wäre es, wenn der PC als "Gaming-PC" vermarktet würde, oder wenn man dazuschreibt, dass er auch für die neuesten 3D-Games super geeignet sei oder so.


 
naja, deswegen hab ich im ersten Posting ja auch geschrieben das es daran grenzt, wobei, ich glaube im Mediamarkt war man sowas im "angebot" und/oder auf so ner Website, wo da halt mit so einem Teil als super Grafikkarte geworben wurde
Und naja, wenn man da jetzt neben ... Videoschnitt noch mal ne Partie Sim City 3000 als spielt, da reicht eigentlich die CPU aus, ich hab die selbst mal zwangsgetestet da das ja Bankprobleme gab bei der Vorkasse, es war die Bank schuld übrigens und deswegen ich noch hätte länger auf meine GraKa hätte warten müssen und auch die PCGH hat die auch mal getestet, also die Linie zwischen ist da doch schon eher dünn wo so Spiele da grade noch drauf laufen

Und auch wenn die Dinger nicht komplett Sinnlos sind wie Eisenferritkerne um Wasser- oder Benzinleitungen, aber in so einem System mit so einer CPU, für den Preis, da ist man doch schon eher mit HD7770 oder Nvidia Äquivalent bedient
Es ist halt wie mit den Sitzen und den Ralleystreifen beim Low-End Golf, die sehen zumindest gut aus und sind besser


----------



## Herbboy (30. Mai 2013)

Enisra schrieb:


> naja, deswegen hab ich im ersten Posting ja auch geschrieben das es daran grenzt, wobei, ich glaube im Mediamarkt war man sowas im "angebot" und/oder auf so ner Website, wo da halt mit so einem Teil als super Grafikkarte geworben wurde
> Und naja, wenn man da jetzt neben ... Videoschnitt noch mal ne Partie Sim City 3000 als spielt, da reicht eigentlich die CPU aus, ich hab die selbst mal zwangsgetestet da das ja Bankprobleme gab bei der Vorkasse, es war die Bank schuld übrigens und deswegen ich noch hätte länger auf meine GraKa hätte warten müssen und auch die PCGH hat die auch mal getestet, also die Linie zwischen ist da doch schon eher dünn wo so Spiele da grade noch drauf laufen
> 
> Und auch wenn die Dinger nicht komplett Sinnlos sind wie Eisenferritkerne um Wasser- oder Benzinleitungen, aber in so einem System mit so einer CPU, für den Preis, da ist man doch schon eher mit HD7770 oder Nvidia Äquivalent bedient


 naja, wenn Du den aber echt nur als Büro-PC und ab und an für wirklich absolute "Casual"-Games oder ältere Budget-Games brauchst, dann ist ne 7770 auch wieder unnötig.

Karten schwächer als eine 7770 gibt es ja nicht ohne Grund zu kaufen  

Wichtig ist nur, dass einem nicht mehr vorgegauckelt wird, zB ist das bei MediaMarkt manchmal echt grenzwertig wenn da zu einer Nvidia GT 640 steht "Nvidia-Power mit großem 3 Gigabyte Speicher für brillante 3D-Spielegrafik!" - und selbst da kenn ich Leute, die vor Staunen vom Hocker fallen würden, wenn Du denen Spiele auf so einer Gurke zeigst, die damit noch ganz gut laufen... nicht jeder ist "Gamer", viele sind schon hochbeeindruckt von einer Grafik wie zB bei CoD4, und DAS läuft selbst mit so ner Karte problemlos  oder auch Fifa, das braucht auch wenig Power, aber halt doch mehr als CPU-Grafik... und wer so was dann spielt, der wird sagen "was habt ihr denn? Das ist doch ein toller PC auch für Spiele...?" ^^ 

Oder ein Kumpel von mir schwärmt zB immer von der "supergenialen Grafik auf der PS3", und ich denke, dass die allermeisten Games, die es auf PC und PS3 gibt, auf diesem HP-PC zumindest auf Minimum "laufen" (also PS3-Niveau...  ) , und das wäre dann auch schon für viele "Normaluser" der helle Wahnsinn...


----------



## Lunica (30. Mai 2013)

Die verarsche ist ja eigentlich das die 640 im Bezug zum Preis als "Gaming Karte" recht teuer ist.
Also wenn man die FPS  durch den Kaufpreis dividiert dann ist das Ding teurer als eine 200€ Karte.

Unterhalb einer 7850 oder 650 Ti Boost würde ich im Moment auf die iGPU setzen oder was gebrauchtes kaufen.
Wobei bei der 7850 bekommt man noch ein Game mit. Bei der 650Ti Boost glaube ich nicht.


----------



## Enisra (30. Mai 2013)

Herbboy schrieb:


> naja, wenn Du den aber echt nur als Büro-PC und ab und an für wirklich absolute "Casual"-Games oder ältere Budget-Games brauchst, dann ist ne 7770 auch wieder unnötig.
> 
> Karten schwächer als eine 7770 gibt es ja nicht ohne Grund zu kaufen


 
naja, aber das es etwas zu kaufen gibt, heißt ja nicht das es sinn macht
Und so in der Kombination dient die doch eigentlich nur dazu um schreiben zu können, es sei eine Grakfikkarte vorhanden


----------



## Jakes (31. Mai 2013)

Ich bin kurz vor Ende des Bestellvorgangs auf ein Problem gestoßen, und zwar wegen dem Prozessorlüfter.

Den cooler master hyper T4 CPU-Kühler -120mm artikel Nr. HV30CM55DE, also den wollen die wegen dem Gewicht oder so ähnlich nicht verbauen. Die meinen, der Lüfter könnte beim Transport sich irgendwie lösen und dann das Innenleben des PC´s zu Klump schlagen. Das hört sich schon ziemlich beunruhigend an ^^.

Welchen Lüfter soll ich denn nun nehmen? Ich meine einen der von denen verbaut werden kann und gut ist.


----------



## Herbboy (31. Mai 2013)

Jakes schrieb:


> Ich bin kurz vor Ende des Bestellvorgangs auf ein Problem gestoßen, und zwar wegen dem Prozessorlüfter.
> 
> Den cooler master hyper T4 CPU-Kühler -120mm artikel Nr. HV30CM55DE, also den wollen die wegen dem Gewicht oder so ähnlich nicht verbauen. Die meinen, der Lüfter könnte beim Transport sich irgendwie lösen und dann das Innenleben des PC´s zu Klump schlagen. Das hört sich schon ziemlich beunruhigend an ^^.
> 
> Welchen Lüfter soll ich denn nun nehmen? Ich meine einen der von denen verbaut werden kann und gut ist.



Also, was zb auch völlig reicht, wenn Du nicht übertaktest, wäre ein Alpenföhn Sella, ODER du baust den Kühler selber ein, was an sich auch nicht schwer ist. Über ein Loch auf der Rückseite des Gehäuses kommt man auch "unter" das Mainboard, wenn das Mainboard schon eingebaut ist, falls das nötig sein sollte.


----------



## Jakes (31. Mai 2013)

Aber der Alpenföhn ist schon kein Krachmacher und so? Wie gesagt, übertakten werd ich ja nicht. Dann werd ich denn wohl nehmen.

Das ist der hier oder? Nicht das ich jetzt den falschen erwischt hab.

http://www.hardwareversand.de/Intel+AMD/51759/Alpenföhn+Sella+-+92mm,+AMD+Intel.article

Danke dir nochmal.


----------



## Jakes (31. Mai 2013)

Der Alpenföhn wiegt auch zu viel, daher wollen die den auch nicht einbauen.

Allerdings den hier wollen sie einbauen: Thermaltake Slim X3
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information

Passt der mit dem Rest von meinem PC zusammen und hat genug Leistung? Oder würde der standart-Kühler auf dem Prozessor eh genügen?


----------



## RichardLancelot (31. Mai 2013)

Jakes schrieb:


> Passt der mit dem Rest von meinem PC zusammen und hat genug Leistung? Oder würde der standart-Kühler auf dem Prozessor eh genügen?


Das vielleicht schon, aber n' Top-Blower ist nicht mehr ganz der aktuellste Stand bzw. optimalste Stand. Der Standardkühler tut es auf nem Intelprozessor mit Standardtakten in jedem Fall auch, da würde ich dann eher auf die zusätzliche Investition verzichten oder es eben selbst einbauen.


----------



## Herbboy (31. Mai 2013)

Also, selbst der mitgelieferte ist bei weitem nicht mehr "laut" so wie es früher war.

Selbst nen Kühler draufmachen traust Du Dir nicht zu?


----------



## Jakes (31. Mai 2013)

Ich werd jetzt doch den Kühler selber draufbauen, yep. Also den Cooler Master Hyper T4 CPU-Kühler - 120mm. Ich übertakte ja nix und so, also ist der völlig ausreichend nun? Oder soll ich nun gleich einen noch größeren nehmen ^-. ?

Öhm... In der Packung ist schon eine Wärmeleitpaste enthalten oder muss ich mir die extra noch dazukaufen? Welche Wärmeleitpaste sollte ich denn da dann kaufen?


----------



## Herbboy (31. Mai 2013)

Ohne OC wäre selbst ein Kühler für 15-20€ gut genug und auch nicht laut.

Paste ist an sich immer ein bisschen dabei, meist ein kleines Tütchen. Hier unten zB steht das auch: Caseking.de 

Und für die Montage kommst Du wie gesagt auch "unters" Board, wenn Du einfach auch das andere Seitenteil aufmachst, da siehst Du dann eine große Aussparung, durch die man an den Sockel-Bereich rankommt.


Falls die Dir bei dem PC den Boxed-Kühler vorverbauen, dann teste den PC erstmal damit. Und nach dem Entfernen des Kühlers die CPU was saubermachen. IMHO reicht Küchenpapier, das muss nicht 100% astrein glänzend sauber sein - aber aufpassen, dass keine Paste-Reste zwischen CPU und Sockel reinfällt. Besten die Paste erstmal quasi in die Mitte der CPU schieben, also von "außen nach innen" wischen.


----------



## Jakes (4. Juni 2013)

Ich hab mir jetzt den PC bestellt, danke euch für die hilfreichen Tipps und Ratschläge und so.


----------

